# variance on dragon blood



## reddportleft

I am gonna do 12 pounds of fruit and just 48 oz of lemon. I followed the original recipe and it was pretty good. I added a few extra ounces of sugar and it upped the ac to the point of no memory the next day. This variance... any thoughts?


----------



## jamesngalveston

well lets see...my variants with out adding the batch size. multiples of said.

strawberry only
strawberry/blackberry
blackberry only
blackberry/blueberry
mango/peach
peach only
strawberry/mango
fig
cantaloupe/strawberry
pineapple
pineapple/kiwi
grape only
strawberry/bananna
tropical fruit
triple fruit with added strawberry
white peach grape, from welches concentrate.
and some i forgot.
go for it, and you can cut your lemon to 1 small bottle if you want.


----------



## dangerdave

Seriously, James has made the most interesting (and numerous) DB variations. I am flattered by his exuberance! Pick a fruit. Throw it in a bag and drop it int the fermeter. Apparently, you can't go wrong. I've got straight raspberries going in my next one.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Okay James out of all of those variations what's your favorite?


----------



## jamesngalveston

my peach blush.


----------



## jamesngalveston

chit , better correct that.
out of variants the peach blush,..i can not get enough, although i made it to hot the first time, about 20 percent.
I like the original with double fruit also...
Since finding the dragon blood...every wine i make I call fast track, as db is.
I even make a blackberry port, as db...and its excellent.
Far as I am concern,....dave has jack keller beat to hell.


----------



## Elmer

I just racked and sweetened a cosmo (lemon/lime/cranberry/OJ). However the only fresh fruit I used was OJ, and OJ zest.

On deck next is blueberry/raspberry. Using atleast 3lbs per berry


----------



## jamesngalveston

blueberry./raspberry sounds real good.
send you a recipe in private message.


----------



## dangerdave

jamesngalveston said:


> Far as I am concern,....dave has jack keller beat to hell.


 
Now that is a genuine compliment! Thank you, James.


----------



## reddportleft

I found a antioxidant blend of fruit including pomegranate seeds at Target, anyone try this one?


----------



## reddportleft

James, btw... variants. Thanks for the spelling correction.


----------



## dangerdave

I have not. Give it a go and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## frosti

Now I'm curious on the port recipe. Just double fruit but all blackberry...and brandy?


----------



## Fabiola

I am starting another batch of dragon blood, but I would like to use pineapple or pineapple and strawberry, my question is, since pineapple is very acidic, do I need to make any adjustments to acid levels, or use a different additive?


----------



## wineforfun

Fabiola said:


> I am starting another batch of dragon blood, but I would like to use pineapple or pineapple and strawberry, my question is, since pineapple is very acidic, do I need to make any adjustments to acid levels, or use a different additive?



Go to Dave's recipe page for dragon blood and look at the Tropical Daze recipe. This uses the tropical blend of pineapple, mango, strawberry. I substituted lime juice for the lemon juice and it turned out really good.


----------



## Fabiola

wineforfun said:


> Go to Dave's recipe page for dragon blood and look at the Tropical Daze recipe. This uses the tropical blend of pineapple, mango, strawberry. I substituted lime juice for the lemon juice and it turned out really good.



I will check it out, thank you...


----------



## jamesngalveston

i second the tropical with lime juice ...i did one like that and it was pretty good, after 4 mos, its excellent


----------



## jamesngalveston

started a black cherry port from concentrate today..
started with premier curvee yeast and an sg of 1.110
will stop it at 1.050 and add the brandy.


----------



## cintipam

Guys, I'd like to try the tropical daze with lime juice. Did you sub the lime juice instead of one of the pineapple or add it in additionally. Pretty sure there had been a recipe correction taking out the lemon juice replacing it with pineapple. Course, I'm a me likee the acid stuff girl, so adding would be fine by me. But which way did you'all do yours that you were happy with?

Pam in cintii


----------



## olusteebus

James, could you explain the taste of the white grape and peach.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I will try....I get a taste of a white white, kinda like a white zin, are a grigio, but with a subtle taste of beach...i make mine a semi dry.
I dont like the really light color, using straight white grape peach, so i throw in a can of concord...just for the finish color...
Everyone that has had loves it....I think its the slight peach taste in the backend, and its easy on the palate even at 15 abv...


----------



## jamesngalveston

you replace the lemon juice with lime juice...


----------



## boozehound

I got a question. Is there a page in here or can there be a page in here with just recipes? This DB is a big hit I wanna and I c many making different varieties of it. I'm a beginner am not knowledgable enough yet to know how much of others things to add. Like concentrates or juice to make a batch. I know u guys say its personal preference but doesn't there gotta b a close measured so the balance stays close?


----------



## jamesngalveston

I will post my recipe for dragon blood variant....It is exactly the same each time....I will post it for fruit, for concentrate,for juice...is that what your looking for.


----------



## boozehound

As I would understand it you do any fruits that add up to 6#. The concentrates and juices would be nice to know how much for a batch. Thank you.


----------



## Fabiola

boozehound said:


> As I would understand it you do any fruits that add up to 6#. The concentrates and juices would be nice to know how much for a batch. Thank you.



It is also how I understand it, 6 lb. of fruit and enough juice to make 6 gallons of must, all together would be 6 gallons...


----------



## jamesngalveston

the amount of fruit I use is based on the fruit. example
strawberry i will use 6 lbs per gallon
peach the same,mango the same,pear the same
raspberry 4 lbs per gallon
blackberry are blueberry i use 4 lbs per gallon
the lighter the juice the lighter the flavor after ferment...
the original dragon blood , No offense to Dave, but It is a little light on the fruit....but thats just me...
The first time I made it I doubled the fruit...


----------



## jamesngalveston

If I am making a dragon blood from frozen concentrates I use 4 cans per gallon plus one in the end with sugar, to flavor and backsweeten.
And if I am making a 3 gallon batch i make 4, if i make 6 gallon batch i make 7...have to have some top off material.
If i make a port, I will make 3 gallons, becuase the brandy is going to take up the slack.


----------



## boozehound

Very good info James. Thank you.


----------



## petey

boozehound said:


> Very good info James. Thank you.



I used 1 can pineapple juice instead off Lemmon juice ,3 bags of frozen tropical fruit from Walmart and increased my total volume to 6-7 gallons because lots of lees.my first batch is about gone, my second is clearing


----------



## boozehound

Petey. How many oz can of that pineapple juice?


----------



## jamesngalveston

petey, thats the way to do it. for sure....
3 bags of fruit is perfect, lots of flavor from that..
and the pineapple has a small amount of acid....
bet it turns out excellent


----------



## mhopkins

dangerdave said:


> Seriously, James has made the most interesting (and numerous) DB variations. I am flattered by his exuberance! Pick a fruit. Throw it in a bag and drop it int the fermeter. Apparently, you can't go wrong. I've got straight raspberries going in my next one.



I am doing my 2nd batch of DB. Yummy ... thanks for the recipe! 
One post read in part: "Go to Dave's recipe page for dragon blood and look at the Tropical Daze recipe." Can you post the URL to this recipe page?


----------



## Bandonart

dangerdave said:


> Seriously, James has made the most interesting (and numerous) DB variations. I am flattered by his exuberance! Pick a fruit. Throw it in a bag and drop it int the fermeter. Apparently, you can't go wrong. I've got straight raspberries going in my next one.


Try as I might, I cannot find the Tropical Daze recipe. Can you help?


----------



## mikewatkins727

Tropical Daze


Tropical Daze Ingredients •	Water to about six gallons •	20 cups of white granulated sugar (looking for a SG between 1.085-1.090) •	8 cups Honey use to bring SG up to desired amount •	2 – 48 oz Cans Dole Pineapple Juice •	1 tsp. tannin •	4 tsp. yeast nutrient •	2 tsp. yeast energizer •	3...




www.winemakingtalk.com





This might help


----------



## Bandonart

Thank you so much. That said, YIKES! Thats beyond my skill set at this point.


----------



## mikewatkins727

Never say never


----------

